# Potential for expats increasing in Hong Kong financial jobs market



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The finance sector in Hong Kong is actively recruiting and offering opportunities for suitably*qualified expats, it is claimed. While financial services workers in the West are still reeling from the aftermath of the global*economic crisis, Hong Kong’s finance sector has recovered from downsizing and pay cuts, according*to recruitment specialists. ‘There’s a shortage of people who have the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Potential for expats increasing in Hong Kong financial jobs market...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

